# Official Site Migration TECHNICAL ISSUES thread



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Please reply to this thread letting us know of any technical issues (broken stuff) that you are encountering that we need to address.

Please refrain from asking how to use certain functions or opinions regarding the upgrade until we can knock out the tech issues.

Thanks!

ShakeDown


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

I tries looking up OGF on Tapatalk and it's still not showing up yet.... Any idea on when it will be functional?


----------



## cgonzalez (Apr 30, 2015)

Just downloaded the OHUB Campfire app and its running fine, it seems.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm running the updated Android app and replying from it. Apple has delayed the release of that version so you guys will have to wait until they approve it. Sorry.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I don't think it will mike. You'll need our app.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Shake... Tried to create a thread in the Admin area and got this.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Finally! For some reason when I was using my browser it said that I needed to install Tapatalk which I already have for other forums. I was just now able to connect via Ohub campfire.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I no longer seem to be able to edit a post from the OHub app on Android...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you uninstall and redownload from Google play and reinstall?

Test edit...if this shows its working for me on android


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Did you uninstall and redownload from Google play and reinstall?
> 
> Test edit...if this shows its working for me on android


I updated from Google Play. I didn't uninstall first. I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling and test.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I uninstalled, re-downloaded from google play, still can not edit a post.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

no edit button for my posts via internet explorer or Chrome


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ok that tells me it's a permissions thing. I'll check it out


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Account setup on the upper right shows that people need to introduce themselves to complete their setup. Think there might be a way around this or just bumping existing members to 100%?


----------



## testman (Apr 6, 2015)

Testing post edit. I was able to edit.


----------



## Admin Help (Oct 26, 2010)

Everyone should be able to edit their posts now. It was simply a permissions issue.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Confirmed - I now have an edit button. Thanks!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Not sure if this is a technical bug or a new feature. Previously, when an email notification went out because someone updated a thread we had subscribed to that email contained the text of the update. Now emails just say there was an update with out the body of the text.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Two questions so far.
1. How do you preview a reply before actually posting it? Thought maybe in "More Options" but when I hit "More Options" button I get a server error.
2. Posts now list number of messages poster has but doesn't appear to show the number of posts. Is "messages" code for "posts" now or is it PM's?


----------



## Fishcally Irresponsible (Mar 11, 2006)

Noticed the traders rating is gone.
Will it be back?


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Fishcally Irresponsible said:


> Noticed the traders rating is gone.
> Will it be back?


http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/members/fishcally-irresponsible.5646/ shows feedback. If you want more click on Extended Stats, also on that page on the right and you get http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/trade/stats/5646/view-user


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Admin Help said:


> Everyone should be able to edit their posts now. It was simply a permissions issue.


I don't have an Edit button or at least can't find it.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Overall forum index has links to click to go directly to the latest post in an individual forum. The individual forum indexes only have the avatar and name of the latest poster that link to their info in the last column. Can't find a link to go directly the latest post.


----------



## Admin Help (Oct 26, 2010)

nixmkt said:


> Overall forum index has links to click to go directly to the latest post in an individual forum. The individual forum indexes only have the avatar and name of the latest poster that link to their info in the last column. Can't find a link to go directly the latest post.


just click the date underneath the poster's name and it will take you to the last post.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

ShakeDown said:


> Please reply to this thread letting us know of any technical issues (broken stuff) that you are encountering that we need to address.
> 
> Please refrain from asking how to use certain functions or opinions regarding the upgrade until we can knock out the tech issues.
> 
> ...



Where is the fishing forums? I don't see any of them?


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Just logged in for the first time with the new format using Firefox. Upon clicking "Log In" on the main page, the log in pop up was under the advertisement that is under the Site's main banner with all the site links. 

Refreshed and tried again with the same results. Closed the browser and tried again, with same problem.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Admin Help said:


> just click the date underneath the poster's name and it will take you to the last post.


Thanks. Problem is that link does not work if you're not logged in which is why I couldn't find it before.


----------



## Nate In Parma Hts (Jul 4, 2014)

Having the same issue with the Ad Banner blocking things out. Took a screen shot this time rather than trying to explain it...


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

i cant access the fishing report forums like central etc at first sign in it said i was not allowed. also when you hit reply on someones post it quotes them instead of just opening a reply window.


----------



## Ralph Laughton (Dec 21, 2014)

Signature appeared with additional bogus link. I deleted the link and I was told the signature had too many lines. The only way I could get the software to accept the change was to make the signature one line.

Okay, not crucial but it is something that is not working. Probably only needs the maximum number of lines reset to what it was on the old forum. I assume that 'one line only' is the default setting...

Like anything new it takes a bit of getting used to, but I think I like it 

Ralph.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Ralph Laughton said:


> Signature appeared with additional bogus link. I deleted the link and I was told the signature had too many lines. The only way I could get the software to accept the change was to make the signature one line.
> 
> Okay, not crucial but it is something that is not working. Probably only needs the maximum number of lines reset to what it was on the old forum. I assume that 'one line only' is the default setting...
> 
> ...


Yeap. Allocated 7 lines in a signature now.


----------



## ALWAYSNETIN (Feb 18, 2008)

well im going to refrain for a few days but as of today I hate it can't find anything and im a sponsor of this yeah


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Sometime around 3:00PM the entire site got locked out for me even though i was using it earlier in the day. I couldn't read the forums, post, reply, or even message the admin/mods. 

After hours of tinkering it turned out that my email address was invalid.

If you can't do anything, check that your email address is valid and update if it isn't.


----------



## alighthouse (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the note 4 I cant connect to the ogf site from ohhub app in the fishing reports section says no messages

From the internet I can get on but cant create a post


----------



## Great MLenko (Mar 10, 2013)

I've been a member for 2 seasons, March 2013, yet it only shows me as a 1 year member next to my avatar.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> I don't have an Edit button or at least can't find it.


Found Edit button. "More Options" button with "Edit" works but not with regular "Reply". Still getting this server error when hit the "More Options" button beside the "Post Reply" button.
*Server Error*
Undefined property: XenForo_ControllerResponse_Reroute::$params

*XenForo_Application::handlePhpError()* in *Tapatalk/Listener/ControllerPostDispatch.php* at line *7*
*Tapatalk_Listener_ControllerPostDispatch:ostDispatchListener()*
*call_user_func_array()* in *XenForo/CodeEvent.php* at line *58*
*XenForo_CodeEvent::fire()* in *XenForo/Controller.php* at line *363*
*XenForo_Controller->postDispatch()* in *XenForo/FrontController.php* at line *354*
*XenForo_FrontController->dispatch()* in *XenForo/FrontController.php* at line *134*
*XenForo_FrontController->run()* in */home/vhosts/ohiogamefishing.com/index.php* at line *12*


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

The "Staff Online Now" box on the main index will be helpful. The "Members Online Now" box appears to list by order of logging in or similar. Can that be revised to list alphabetically like before? Can all members online be shown there like before rather than a number limited by a fixed box size?


----------



## BlueBoat98 (Nov 5, 2004)

I am not able to log in using Firefox 37.0.2 on Mac OS 10.10.3. This login is on Chrome - obviously working fine. I was also able to get into the site on OH Hub on my DROID. I've already allowed pop-ups for the site on Firefox but it makes no difference. It's just spinning as if waiting for the pop-up window.

Thanks,

MC


----------



## burk (Mar 29, 2011)

I don't see a link to mark all posts as read within a forum. is that still possible?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Don't know if this was brought up yet but I can't login to my desktop using chrome I click login and the button just spins I'll try on Firefox next. Update, Firefox worked fine I'm logged in now nadda on chrome though.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Had issues logging in because ad banners were covering the user name/password area..finally worked around it but someone may want to look at that.


----------



## burk (Mar 29, 2011)

burk said:


> I don't see a link to mark all posts as read within a forum. is that still possible?


Never mind I just found it.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

K gonefishin said:


> Don't know if this was brought up yet but I can't login to my desktop using chrome I click login and the button just spins I'll try on Firefox next. Update, Firefox worked fine I'm logged in now nadda on chrome though.


K, I wold try clearing Chrome's cache and then try accessing the site again.

*Clearing Cache: Google Chrome*

Here's how to clear your _Google Chrome_ (most recent version) cache:


Click on the Chrome menu







on the browser toolbar.
Select *More Tools*.
Select *Clear browsing data*.
A dialogue window will appear, providing you with a list of checkboxes for the types of information that you wish to have removed.
You can also set how far back in your browsers history you wish to have removed.
Once, you have selected the types of information you wish to remove, click *Clear browsing data*.


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Great MLenko said:


> I've been a member for 2 seasons, March 2013, yet it only shows me as a 1 year member next to my avatar.


Those trophies are only given out at 1, 5, 10, and 15 years.




nixmkt said:


> Found Edit button. "More Options" button with "Edit" works but not with regular "Reply". Still getting this server error when hit the "More Options" button beside the "Post Reply" button.
> *Server Error*
> Undefined property: XenForo_ControllerResponse_Reroute::$params
> 
> ...


We are still working to resolve this.



burk said:


> I don't see a link to mark all posts as read within a forum. is that still possible?


Looks like you found it.



flounder said:


> Had issues logging in because ad banners were covering the user name/password area..finally worked around it but someone may want to look at that.


Still looking into it.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

No problems here, just a learning curve on the new layout


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

SteveH said:


> We are still working to resolve this.
> 
> Still looking into it.


Thanks for the updates.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your patience as these ticks are worked out.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Flannel_Carp said:


> K, I wold try clearing Chrome's cache and then try accessing the site again.
> 
> *Clearing Cache: Google Chrome*
> 
> ...


Tried that it doesn't work, I have had button not working with Chrome in other applications/sites. It works on mobile chrome just not my desktop.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

I still don't see any of the fishing forums for Lake Erie, Central, Northwest etc? Any ideas on this? Is anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

Looks like the ad banner covering the login isn't a problem with explorer, just Chrome


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

Media gallery is now up and fully operational. You will find all your old pictures from Photopost and the VB Albums there. They are very easy to insert into post by just clicking the camera icon.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Was fine earlier today on work PC but having issues on my laptop here at home. Every page load starts... flashes up the page for about half a second..... then goes blank white and the icon in the tab just spins. Have to refresh (F5) each page to actually view it. Status bar shows something different each time. Some examples: Waiting for sync.adaptv.advertising.com... - Waiting for p.rfihub.com... - Waiting for ads.yahoo.com... - Waiting for 20582743prfihub.com... - Waiting for sync.search.spotxchange.com... etc etc

I see some others posting and no complaints..... maybe just my system. Other forums i frequent are not having any issues though.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

AtticaFish said:


> Was fine earlier today on work PC but having issues on my laptop here at home. Every page load starts... flashes up the page for about half a second..... then goes blank white and the icon in the tab just spins. Have to refresh (F5) each page to actually view it. Status bar shows something different each time. Some examples: Waiting for sync.adaptv.advertising.com... - Waiting for p.rfihub.com... - Waiting for ads.yahoo.com... - Waiting for 20582743prfihub.com... - Waiting for sync.search.spotxchange.com... etc etc
> 
> I see some others posting and no complaints..... maybe just my system. Other forums i frequent are not having any issues though.


Nope that was happening to me too


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm having to refresh each page when opening up a forum or a thread. It starts to load then just quits and goes to a white screen on my Ipad. On my iPhone several times a page would be loading then nothing the browser would automatically close and my phone would go back to its home screen. Maybe it's my devices, not sure.


----------



## maxpower (Jul 2, 2008)

I am experiencing the same problem as fishingful and AtticaFish.


----------



## whjr15 (Jun 16, 2005)

G3guy said:


> I'm having to refresh each page when opening up a forum or a thread. It starts to load then just quits and goes to a white screen...


Same here. Takes 3 or 4 refreshes to finally get it to load on my iPhone,


----------



## chatterbox (Jan 7, 2013)

G3guy said:


> I'm having to refresh each page when opening up a forum or a thread. It starts to load then just quits and goes to a white screen on my Ipad. On my iPhone several times a page would be loading then nothing the browser would automatically close and my phone would go back to its home screen. Maybe it's my devices, not sure.


Same problem here on my lap top using chrome.


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm having this issue also. have to refresh multiple times on phone and tablet. Laptop doesn't finish loading page at all.


----------



## krm (Jul 28, 2007)

Same problem with page loads here. It seems to be hanging while trying to load some of the ads.


----------



## Yakbird (Nov 26, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> Please reply to this thread letting us know of any technical issues (broken stuff) that you are encountering that we need to address.
> 
> Please refrain from asking how to use certain functions or opinions regarding the upgrade until we can knock out the tech issues.
> 
> ...


Good morning! I know you have got to be very busy during this transition. You wanted to know of any issues we are having. I use the Google Chrome Browser, laptop, and Window 8.1. I'm having an issue with the site and site tabs. They will not load (even waited 1min) unless I right click menu-reload on the white page trying to load. It will then instantly load. I appreciate all you are doing to get through this transition. Thank You!!!


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

I am having issues as well trying to get the pages to load.
I think there are a number of things causing it. My browser indicated there were over 50 images trying to load on each page. It also suggested that they were refreshing each image on each load (versus loading from cache). Not only will that overload your server and bandwidth, it creates extremely long load times. Especially when those images are coming from many different servers/sites. If just one of those servers has an issue, it blocks the rest of the page from loading. I understand ads cannot be cached or you will not get credit for each load/view.
As someone who runs several website, I completely appreciate the need for advertising and I welcome it. But there must be a balance between usability and revenue. There are 13 ads on the page I am typing on alone. Again, I do not mind ads, I love this site. But the last few days the site has been a real challenge to use due to slow loading and non-loading pages.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Similar problem for me. Was ok early Friday then couldn't get on later in the day. Page will flash on then go to white screen. Using IE. Finally was able to get on now using Firefox which hasn't been updated on my computer for awhile. Note on top of screen says "Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin "Adobe Flash" from running on www.ohiogamefishing.com.".


----------



## hooklinesinker (Aug 27, 2014)

where do i find the market place? is it still on this site?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Similar problem for me. Was ok early Friday then couldn't get on later in the day. Page will flash on then go to white screen. Using IE. Finally was able to get on now using Firefox which hasn't been updated on my computer for awhile. Note on top of screen says "Firefox has prevented the outdated plugin "Adobe Flash" from running on www.ohiogamefishing.com.".


Just got out of Firefox and tried to get back on using my regular IE links. Pages are loading normally again for me now.


----------



## Yakbird (Nov 26, 2014)

Yakbird said:


> Good morning! I know you have got to be very busy during this transition. You wanted to know of any issues we are having. I use the Google Chrome Browser, laptop, and Window 8.1. I'm having an issue with the site and site tabs. They will not load (even waited 1min) unless I right click menu-reload on the white page trying to load. It will then instantly load. I appreciate all you are doing to get through this transition. Thank You!!!


All working great now!!! I like it!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

In the Lake Erie Forum the free maps on the top of the page wont work for me. The walleye age chart works but when I click on the maps part it just takes me back to the main forum page listing all the sub forums.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

And,,as for me,,On my "Account set up",,I'm at 65% complete?? Whats with that PLEASE!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

That tells you there is 35% more lifetime left.................Seriously, just fumble and stumble you way around until you get to your personal data and start filling in the blanks.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll have to fix the maps...i think it was linked to a post on the site under an old url.

The thing that took me a while to figure out completing my profile was what I fish for. Thank god it didn't ask for my success rate.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

*never mind*


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> That tells you there is 35% more lifetime left.................Seriously, just fumble and stumble you way around until you get to your personal data and start filling in the blanks.


Thanks Shortdrift!! & with "Fumble & Stumble",,I'm at my VERY BEST!! This will most definitely work out for the best! & probably not just me,,others as well..... Again Thanks!!


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

Every time I click to go to the next page it opens up another window , is that supposed to be happening ? I know you are still working on stuff and everything isnt ironed out yet but at this rate I am going to wind up having a ton of windows open. Seems like it should go to the next page in the same window ?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

yonderfishin said:


> Every time I click to go to the next page it opens up another window , is that supposed to be happening ? I know you are still working on stuff and everything isnt ironed out yet but at this rate I am going to wind up having a ton of windows open. Seems like it should go to the next page in the same window ?


That's your browser settings, not the site.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Anyone else having the problem of "new posts" not refreshing???? Seems it always shows thousands of new posts.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

I have an elderly friend that has 0 post, when he logs in the fishing reports they remain private and if he tries to post, it says you have insufficient priveges to reply here, any help on this ?
i have loged in on my ipad and pc as well with no luck, cleared brouser as well..


----------



## CMG_Chelsea (Jul 30, 2010)

muskyhound said:


> I have an elderly friend that has 0 post, when he logs in the fishing reports they remain private and if he tries to post, it says you have insufficient priveges to reply here, any help on this ?
> i have loged in on my ipad and pc as well with no luck, cleared brouser as well..


I just tested this with a test account that I have. This user shouldn't have any problems with this provided he is registered and logged in. If you tell me his username I can test his privileges specifically.


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Don't know if this has been posted yet. I don't have time to read all the pages here.

When a new user signs up there is a Chevy add covering up part of the new user registration. Particularly some radio buttons you have to click to progress forward. The add does not go away even when you click "close" in the add, it just shriks it to a banner instead of the full size add.


FOR THOSE OF YOU HAVING LOADING ISSUES:

Clear out the chache and temp internet files from Chrome and ie, clear history "From the begining of time" in Chrome. IF you have an older version of ie (like 8 or less) then upgrade, it's free to do so. THis new forum may not work porperly on old versions of ie


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

mss conduct
thanks


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

Will the new site index our old posts from the previous site? One of my favorite features was to click on a members name and look up all the old threads started by them. Now it only allows us to see the threads started in the new site. Hopefully just takes time to update ????


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ML1187 said:


> Will the new site index our old posts from the previous site? One of my favorite features was to click on a members name and look up all the old threads started by them. Now it only allows us to see the threads started in the new site. Hopefully just takes time to update ????


Working for me now with a desktop by clicking on the number of messages (posts) shown below the avatar in posts (messages) or on the number of messages shown in the box of stats that shows when you click on their avatar.


.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I see we're now able to edit our posts, when will we be able to delete our posts like we use to? And, if you can add it, why not a feature that allows a user to delete a thread they started. That would be nice.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

SteveH said:


> I just tested this with a test account that I have. This user shouldn't have any problems with this provided he is registered and logged in. If you tell me his username I can test his privileges specifically.


anything on this yet steveH


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

I too am having problems with the banner/ads blocking me from logging in. I can tab thru but it's a pain.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I use the app, and for two days the participated threads portion just keeps attempting to load and won't update. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Once it gets over 10 pages in a thread, the page list at the top doesn't show right. Here "12" is missing:


----------



## hajivitra (Apr 8, 2015)

nice information thanks all


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

fishwendel2 said:


> I too am having problems with the banner/ads blocking me from logging in. I can tab thru but it's a pain.
> View attachment 185301


I deleted the app on my iPhone and reloaded - works just fine now.


----------



## GYoung36 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ohub is not working at all on android? Anyone know what is wrong?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

GYoung36 said:


> Ohub is not working at all on android? Anyone know what is wrong?


It's a sticky... http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/uninstall-redownload-and-install-ohub-campfire.279134/


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

Here ya go... The overload on Sunday afternoon, May 10:

An exception occurred: Too many connections in /home/vhosts/ohiogamefishing.com/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Mysqli.php on line 333


*Zend_Db_Adapter_Mysqli->_connect()* in *Zend/Db/Adapter/Abstract.php* at line *315*
*Zend_Db_Adapter_Abstract->getConnection()* in *XenForo/Application.php* at line *727*
*XenForo_Application->loadDb()*
*call_user_func_array()* in *XenForo/Application.php* at line *970*
*XenForo_Application->lazyLoad()* in *XenForo/Application.php* at line *1001*
*XenForo_Application::get()* in *XenForo/Application.php* at line *1571*
*XenForo_Application::getDb()* in *XenForo/Model.php* at line *161*
*XenForo_Model->_getDb()* in *XenForo/Model/DataRegistry.php* at line *138*
*XenForo_Model_DataRegistry->_getMultiFromDb()* in *XenForo/Model/DataRegistry.php* at line *97*
*XenForo_Model_DataRegistry->getMulti()* in *XenForo/Dependencies/Abstract.php* at line *147*
*XenForo_Dependencies_Abstract->preLoadData()* in *XenForo/FrontController.php* at line *127*
*XenForo_FrontController->run()* in */home/vhosts/ohiogamefishing.com/index.php* at line *12*


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

ReconRat said:


> Here ya go... The overload on Sunday afternoon, May 10:
> 
> An exception occurred: Too many connections in /home/vhosts/ohiogamefishing.com/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Mysqli.php on line 333
> 
> ...


Yep I was getting that message earlier today. Thought maybe the new sight got hacked....


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Did not receive a warning message when PM's / Conversations hit 90. Is that function gone now? Found where to mark PM's / Conversations Read or Unread, Star or Unstar, or Leave Conversations but can't find where / how to Download them or Delete them. What does "Deselect Conversations" do?


----------



## Gern186 (Feb 2, 2010)

fishdealer04 said:


> In the Lake Erie Forum the free maps on the top of the page wont work for me. The walleye age chart works but when I click on the maps part it just takes me back to the main forum page listing all the sub forums.



Yea that...anybody have any answers on this topic yet? Same problem here. tried searching multiple threads and topics and keep coming up empty.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

The maps we are working on...they were posted on the old site with a diff url.

Nix...as far as the PM's go, try the "leave conversation" option..let me know if that deletes them.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

nixmkt said:


> Did not receive a warning message when PM's / Conversations hit 90. Is that function gone now? Found where to mark PM's / Conversations Read or Unread, Star or Unstar, or Leave Conversations but can't find where / how to Download them or Delete them. What does "Deselect Conversations" do?


Leave conversations deletes them. When you select a conversation a check mark comes up, when you deselect it unchecks it. It does not delete it.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks Shakedown and polebender. Along with the apparently now missing 1.) 90 PM / Conversation warning and 2.) ability to download PM's / Conversations before deleting, now 3.) PM's / Conversations don't appear to show who you sent them to anymore. A number of participants is shown but not who it was sent to. Only if someone replies are they listed. Tried hovering over the number of participants but it is not working as a link. Am I just not finding these three old functions or are they no longer available with the new format?


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

Not really a big deal to me but, my avatar pic keeps showing up on other members replies. Only within the "quoted" parts of comments though.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Mine does that too but only using the app! I thought it was just everyone trying to be like me


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Maps are back in Erie, however I still have to fix the link...I made sticky's of the posts that had the maps in the meantime...


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

ok, first, i'm cool with the "new" site, although I"m low tech, i can still manage to navigate it. Only problem i have is how do I PM someone?? Dumb question/ easy answer, but give me a hint,


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

click on their name and then click on start conversation - dunno if there's another way


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep, it's no longer a PM...it's a conversation.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. So I guess I can't tell someone to "PM me", I gotta say " let's have a conversation"?


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Occasionally when I open a thread the sponsor ads on the right side of the page cover the text on the right of the thread making it unreadable. Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

How do I subscribe to a thread? Cant find it anywhere...


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

In posting a reply, when clicking on "More Options" - this shows up:
*Server Error*
Undefined property: XenForo_ControllerResponse_Reroute::$params


*XenForo_Application::handlePhpError()* in *Tapatalk/Listener/ControllerPostDispatch.php* at line *7*
*Tapatalk_Listener_ControllerPostDispatch:ostDispatchListener()*
*call_user_func_array()* in *XenForo/CodeEvent.php* at line *58*
*XenForo_CodeEvent::fire()* in *XenForo/Controller.php* at line *363*
*XenForo_Controller->postDispatch()* in *XenForo/FrontController.php* at line *354*
*XenForo_FrontController->dispatch()* in *XenForo/FrontController.php* at line *134*
*XenForo_FrontController->run()* in */home/vhosts/ohiogamefishing.com/index.php* at line *12*
*lol, only it didn't have a smiley face in there... colon P*


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

Meerkat said:


> How do I subscribe to a thread? Cant find it anywhere...


At the top of any page of the thread, click "watch thread" on the right side top


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

ReconRat said:


> In posting a reply, when clicking on "More Options" - this shows up:
> *Server Error*
> Undefined property: XenForo_ControllerResponse_Reroute::$params ....



Posted about it May 1 and SteveH posted they were still working to resolve it. Hopefully they still are.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

ReconRat said:


> At the top of any page of the thread, click "watch thread" on the right side top


Yeah - I see that & it gets me to threads where I have posted something but I want to "subscribe" where I will get a message that someone has replied. On my phone I have an option to "subscribe" but I cannot find it on my computer.


----------



## ReconRat (Mar 21, 2015)

Meerkat said:


> Yeah - I see that & it gets me to threads where I have posted something but I want to "subscribe" where I will get a message that someone has replied. On my phone I have an option to "subscribe" but I cannot find it on my computer.


argh, I guess so... I don't see a switch for that either. If I reply/post to a thread, it emails me every time there's a post. All of them.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Following up to my earlier post: We were able to delete our own posts, now I don't see that option. Will that be returning or is it buried somewhere? I've looked for it while editing a post and can't find it. Also, it would be nice to be able to delete a thread that you started by deleting the first post. Thanks!


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

How do I delete a picture from my album?


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

I cannot find a delete post option. Is there one for posts and newly started threads (with no replies)?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

OSUdaddy said:


> I cannot find a delete post option. Is there one for posts and newly started threads (with no replies)?


Neither can I - A delete post options is a must IMO.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you guys delete replies (your own) ? You "should" be able to delete your own posts, provided they haven't been replied to. Let me know if that's the case and if not I'll look into when I return from vacation next week.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Can you guys delete replies (your own(?)


Thats a negative, at least I couldn't figure out how to, tried just about every option.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I like the new "mini-avatar " that shows up in threads that you have replied to....


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

ShakeDown said:


> Can you guys delete replies (your own) ? You "should" be able to delete your own posts, provided they haven't been replied to. Let me know if that's the case and if not I'll look into when I return from vacation next week.


I cannot see how it can be done either.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

So what is up on this problems?


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

ShakeDown said he'd check it when he's back from vacation, next week.

So now, until this is fixed, edit your posts and remove all text and then save. You should be able to do that and your post/reply will still show up but will be empty. Not sure if you have to add X amount of characters to make it valid.

Edit: My post below I edited, I had to add one character to make it valid. If you want to delete a post that's what you have to do for now and that's what it will look like. Enjoy!


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

This isn't so much of a technical issue as much as it is a question of how to do something we could do on the old forum engine and I know a lot of guys are curious about.

Can we change the "title" under our usernames that appears when we make a post? For example, mine says "Practicing River Rat" and EStrong (above comment) says "Fish Until It Hurts! ™©®".

If we can change this, can someone provide instructions. If not, can we have them removed?

Thanks!


----------



## Mel (Jul 30, 2004)

Can the pages of posts displayed under NEW POSTS be increased to more than 10 pages? It will not display 2 days of posts.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

kayak1979 is having some issues and needs some mod help. See post here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ogf-new-format-bugs.282700/


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll look into permissions regarding user titles as well as the delete ability. Can someone make a test post (not a reply) and try to delete it please? I need to know if the issue is with posts, replies or both.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> I'll look into permissions regarding user titles as well as the delete ability. Can someone make a test post (not a reply) and try to delete it please? I need to know if the issue is with posts, replies or both.


I started a test thread in the Computing forum and could not find a way to delete it.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Seems like the style options are disabled. Every time I click on a thread, it takes me to the bottom of the page and I have to fight back up to the top. Super annoying. Where are the sorting options or "forum behavior" settings? Like "show oldest first" or whatever?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I keep getting notifications about people uploading random media even though I have the notifications turned off. Pretty annoying.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Hey,Shakedown,,I am making a request for my friend & fellow OGF Member,,Drew318 (Andrew). He is having issues with his Cell Ph.... I phone in accessing Mobil OGF. & I'm asking if you might Please! call or text him at 330-620-nine44five.. THANK YOU! . Vince/sonar.............


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sonar please have him email me at ogfshakedown @ yahoo.com. I don't do phone support for login issues as in my past experience I become someone's 24/7 phone tech support 

Thanks


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

ShakeDown said:


> Sonar please have him email me at ogfshakedown @ yahoo.com. I don't do phone support for login issues as in my past experience I become someone's 24/7 phone tech support
> 
> Thanks


I Will,, Thankyou!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can someone try to edit their own title please and let me know if it worked? Thanks!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

ShakeDown said:


> Can someone try to edit their own title please and let me know if it worked? Thanks!


Just did it and it worked fine. Had to search a little to find the button though. It is in a drop down menu to the upper right of the first post in the thread.... menu is called 'Thread Tools'


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

AtticaFish said:


> Just did it and it worked fine. Had to search a little to find the button though. It is in a drop down menu to the upper right of the first post in the thread.... menu is called 'Thread Tools'


I think he meant the user's title, not the thread title, like how it says "OGF Staff" under ShakeDown.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Test... avatar title

EDIT: Mine worked!


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Doh - i'm late to the party

Edit: Yep, that works too.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks fellas...yeah i was talkin user titles


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There is no option for that under my avatar. Perhaps KaGee has that privilege because he is a staff member.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

streamstalker said:


> There is no option for that under my avatar. Perhaps KaGee has that privilege because he is a staff member.


streamstalker - If you go to the drop down menu on your name in the upper right corner of every page and then click on the 'Personal Details' it will take you to a page in your control panel that allows you to add a Custom Title that is just below where you can change your avatar picture. Just type it in and hit enter. I was able to change mine to Jiggin Freak and i have no mod privileges.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Thanks...don't know why I didn't see that before.


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Any progress on the delete post option?


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Subject: Season counter

How does one go about updating their season count meter on their profile? I joined OGF in 2012. I would like to have my season counter reflect as much. Is it adjustable? Mine should read 4 seasons. 

Thanks!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Subject: Season counter
> 
> How does one go about updating their season count meter on their profile? I joined OGF in 2012. I would like to have my season counter reflect as much. Is it adjustable? Mine should read 4 seasons.
> 
> Thanks!


It only updates yearly. Sorry, it's not precise. If my math is right you have only been here 3 years.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

KaGee said:


> It only updates yearly. Sorry, it's not precise. If my math is right you have only been here 3 years.


I am in my 4th season here. 

Its ok. I just see others who have updated season counts and was trying to have mine more accurately reflect. 3 or 4, or 1 no big deal. I guess I will wait...


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

louisvillefisherman said:


> Subject: Season counter
> 
> How does one go about updating their season count meter on their profile? I joined OGF in 2012. I would like to have my season counter reflect as much. Is it adjustable? Mine should read 4 seasons.
> 
> Thanks!





KaGee said:


> It only updates yearly. Sorry, it's not precise. If my math is right you have only been here 3 years.



Kagee, this was asked a while ago and previous answer was it only listed first full year and then only 5 year increments after that. Has that been changed to actual years now?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

Any chance of the big fish icon coming back?...Fall Bite is going to be here soon!


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Since the migration and the last app upgrade, the OHub app is using ALOT of background data. To the tune of almost 1GB over the past week! Most of that has been on my data plan! What the heck is this thing doing in the background? I have since restricted the background data usage, but what is this thing collecting on me?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

That sounds odd...mine uses little if any when idle...Iphone or Droid?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh and what are you using to track the amount of data the app is using, specifically.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I have a Droid Maxx. I am using the application data usage app that is built into the Android OS. I started investigating since I noticed a lot of data usage and the OHub app was the offending app. The high utilization stopped since I restricted background data on the app.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Misdirection said:


> I have a Droid Maxx. I am using the application data usage app that is built into the Android OS. I started investigating since I noticed a lot of data usage and the OHub app was the offending app. The high utilization stopped since I restricted background data on the app.


Waiting on an answer from OHub.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Looking into this as we speak....I assume restricting background data on the app didn't effect the usage? Like everything still functions, etc...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Should the folks at OHub need the specifics, there below. I am running Android 4.4.4 and got my last OS patch on June 5th of this year, so I should be current.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm having same problems with data usage on the ohub app. Samsung Galaxy . Actually had to up my data plan last month before I went over..and that's never happened before..I'm usually around 250 megs or so a month.now I'm over a gig and the ohub app is using 90% of it.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Jose' said:


> I'm having same problems with data usage on the ohub app. Samsung Galaxy . Actually had to up my data plan last month before I went over..and that's never happened before..I'm usually around 250 megs or so a month.now I'm over a gig and the ohub app is using 90% of it.


As a short term solution, go into settings, data usage, tap the OHub app and there should be a check box for Restrict Background Data. Check that box and your usage should drop dramatically.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks..did that yesterday when I seen you mention that, and already can see the difference. Thanks..hope they figure something out as its now costing me an additional 10 $ a month so I can use the app/visit the site while I'm at work.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Looking into this as we speak....I assume restricting background data on the app didn't effect the usage? Like everything still functions, etc...


Restricting background data on the app has not effected usage. Everything still functions.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Misdirection said:


> Restricting background data on the app has not effected usage. Everything still functions.


Any update on this? I have found that since I restricted the background data and am using the OHub app, that once in a while my phone will reboot itself.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Having difficulty replicating the issue...you're the only one out of 50k members who's reported the issue. I was out of town (4g, no wifi) for the last 3 days and my data usage for the app (android) is reading <.01 GB same as it was a week ago. Have you cleared app data, app cache, nuked and redownloaded/installed?


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Having difficulty replicating the issue...you're the only one out of 50k members who's reported the issue. I was out of town (4g, no wifi) for the last 3 days and my data usage for the app (android) is reading <.01 GB same as it was a week ago. Have you cleared app data, app cache, nuked and redownloaded/installed?


Jose also reported the issue (he replied to my post, relative to his android based tablet). 

Yes I have both uninstalled / reinstalled the app and cleared all data & Cache, multiple times.

I will do so again.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We're going to update the server side code for the app and see if that does anything...


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> We're going to update the server side code for the app and see if that does anything...


Post an update here when that is complete. I still have background data disabled and will enable it after that is done.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds good...I'll let you know.


----------



## Jose' (Aug 31, 2013)

My data usage has gone down since disabling the background data. But the OHUB app also crashes frequently now. I'm definitely not using as much data with the new setting restricting the background data but it does seem to coincide with the app crashing now. Will do a reinstall and see if it makes a difference. Using a Samsung Galaxy s5.


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Please reply to this thread letting us know of any technical issues (broken stuff) that you are encountering that we need to address.
> 
> Please refrain from asking how to use certain functions or opinions regarding the upgrade until we can knock out the tech issues.
> 
> ...


Under the new system, how do you remove/delete pictures from your album?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Is the old thread tools option of printing just the text of all the posts in an entire thread available in the new format somewhere?


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ReconRat said:


> Here ya go... The overload on Sunday afternoon, May 10:
> 
> An exception occurred: Too many connections in /home/vhosts/ohiogamefishing.com/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Mysqli.php on line 333
> 
> ...


 I seem to get this more and more these days.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Me Too, All Morning today.


RedJada said:


> I seem to get this more and more these days.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems to happen every weekend actually. It's a pain and being addressed...frustrating!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

We Have Faith, but for what it's worth, you guys do a heck of a job, thank you !!


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

ShakeDown said:


> Seems to happen every weekend actually. It's a pain and being addressed...frustrating!


 Your right shakedown. I only have issues on the weekends. Site overload maybe?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Shouldn't be an overload on weekends though.Everyone SHOULD be fishing!!!!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Happened yet again this morning.. Sort of a pain but I can live with it. Let the tech guys fix it then we can hang them.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't know if it makes a difference or not but I log off each time. Dose this problem happen to those who stay logged in but shut there computers off? Like whats been said, this only seems to happen on weekends.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

It's actually a shared server with a few other odh owned sites...takes em all down together.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

using iPhone5 os8, go to someones profile page at top, shows boxes: profile  started by  replies. underlined features do not work for me. any info?


----------



## OnTheFly (Jul 30, 2010)

on certain browsers the top banner showing forums, home, your messages, etc. is showing up and then disappearing after the page is completely loaded so you cannot access the dropdowns


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all,

Have a question pertaining to quoting someones post to respond to.

Up until a few days ago, I was able to quote just fine. Had no issue's. Highlighted post to be quoted, hit 'quote', dropped down to where I was responding, Hit 'insert Quote' and quoted post would insert. 

Here is what I get now when trying to quote:

*www.ohiogamefishing.com - *
Access Denied

*Error code 15*
This request was blocked by the security rules

*2015-09-18 01:02:45 UTC*

Your IP104.240.184.19
Proxy IP199.83.134.39(ID 10104)
Incident ID: 104000410051509101-44104310499836561


Can anybody tell me what's going on???

Thanks in advance.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/quoting-question.287390/


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Can you post a screen shot of that instead of typing it? Thanks!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> Can you post a screen shot of that instead of typing it? Thanks!


*ShakeDown, *is the above post in response to my situation in regards to quoting or to the overload issue that was being discussed?

*nixmkt *helped me out telling me to just hit 'reply' on the post I'm wanting to quote and then that post automatically transfers to my response box which is working.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry man the quoting. I need to see the error in its context (window and all) to be able to check it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

ShakeDown said:


> Sorry man the quoting. I need to see the error in its context (window and all) to be able to check it.


Okay. 
I'm not sure how to do that. As you know, I just copied and pasted what the error said. Beyond doing that, can you tell me what to do?


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

He was doing it wrong, but now he knows how to correctly "quote".

It goes back to day one when I said that the button that says "Reply" should really say "Quote".


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> He was doing it wrong, but now he knows how to correctly "quote".
> 
> It goes back to day one when I said that the button that says "Reply" should really say "Quote".


Thanks for the responses *ShakeDown* and *KaGee*.
Yes, apparently I was doing it wrong...and the long way around at that. 
Just hitting the 'reply' is much easier. 

I'm back to 'quoting' again.
Thanks much.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Don't know if this is the right place for this but right now I'm having problems with me being redirected to the app store on my iPhone. Earlier i was using my iPad and didn't have problems. Here are some screen shots.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Using the Android app. No problems here.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

You have an app on there doing it...not ours.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> You have an app on there doing it...not ours.


Ok thanks. Might be my Candy Crush app. I don't play that very often but i remember i played that game before i logged in here on my phone. Didn't have any problems today.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Candy crush reeks of popups...most games are the culprit


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

An Attaboy to the staff for getting the annoying Sunday morning overload lockout handled. Haven't had that problem for couple weeks now.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

nixmkt said:


> Is the old thread tools option of printing just the text of all the posts in an entire thread available in the new format somewhere?


Has this ever been addressed?

I haven't found an ability for the above option among the thread tools.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Accidently hit post button. Duplicate post.

Since this happened I'll ask about: 


OSUdaddy said:


> Any progress on the delete post option?



Ever decide if it is available in the new format?


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

nixmkt said:


> Once it gets over 10 pages in a thread, the page list at the top doesn't show right. Here "12" is missing:
> 
> View attachment 185334



Has this one ever been looked at? Still happening in the MaryJane thread at both the top and bottom since over 10 pages. Makes it harder to navigate between those last few pages since they don't show properly.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

nixmkt said:


> Has this one ever been looked at? Still happening in the MaryJane thread at both the top and bottom since over 10 pages. Makes it harder to navigate between those last few pages since they don't show properly.


Don't know what to tell ya man. no problems here,


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

KaGee said:


> Don't know what to tell ya man. no problems here,
> 
> View attachment 196918



Why don't you consider the page numbers 13 and 14 not showing up properly between 12 and 15 in your screen shot a problem?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

I have a question: I'm not showing my trophies next to my user name anymore. Did I push a button by accident?


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Nobody is. Not sure why however most members didn't care for them anyway. (Self included)


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

Ok thank you, Bob


KaGee said:


> Nobody is. Not sure why however most members didn't care for them anyway. (Self included)[/QUOTE


----------

